# Skype group furry



## Endrance00 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm putting together a group trade cool pictures talk about the community just be ourselves so please come and join me add your Skype name here or add me zero117291


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 13, 2013)

I actually already have one of these with a few people there already, your welcome to join us if you want


----------



## sinhara (Nov 29, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> I actually already have one of these with a few people there already, your welcome to join us if you want



You do? I'd love to join!


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2013)

Already in a Sergal based one and one for World of Tanks' FURHQ clan.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't think this the right place for this kind of thing...


----------



## Mentova (Nov 29, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I don't think this the right place for this kind of thing...



It is not. Sorry dude :C


----------

